

Ask HN: What apps do you use to present mockups?  - mattreport

I know a lot of people use PhotoShop and Balsamiq to create mockup and wireframes, but what apps do you use to present them.<p>Something short of using GoToMeeting to screenshare or screen recording software.
======
jesseddy
I usually present in person and don't have any huge pain points around doing
it this way. I think tools like this that allow for comments to be left on a
mockup is interesting but not a deal breaker:
[http://redpen.io](http://redpen.io)

I use Dropbox the most to share files with clients. Recently I've been working
on a concept for presenting mobile designs - I think this process is more
broken than other types of design presentations.

------
leesk
POP - Prototyping on Paper , an iPhone app turn your sketch into interactive
prototype

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pop-prototyping-on-
paper/id5...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pop-prototyping-on-
paper/id555647796?mt=8)

------
zbruhnke
Check out invision and solidify.

Invision is awesome for just presenting to clients but if you're wanting to do
UX panels etc I think solidify is better for that sort of thing

------
mjhea0
Influence: [http://www.influenceapp.com/](http://www.influenceapp.com/)

------
suyash
Fluid UI

